# ps3 gamer tags



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

done a search but could'nt find anything,anyone fancy setting up a detailing army on modern warfare 2


1-tambosri


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=65184 :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

mine is mouthymatt :thumb:


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

i'm remal :thumb:


----------

